# Schema auswählen



## The_S (22. Okt 2008)

HiHo,

kurze Frage: Ich setze einen SELECT mit einem PreparedStatement ab. Allerdings existiert in der Datenbank zweimal die selbe Tabelle - nur jeweils einem anderen Schema zugeordnet. Wie kann ich bestimmen, welche Tabelle aus welchem Schema verwendet werden soll?

Danke!


----------



## Lim_Dul (22. Okt 2008)

In der Regel wirst du beim Connect angeben müsen, auf welchem Schema du arbeitest.


----------



## The_S (22. Okt 2008)

OK, mit "SELECT xyz FROM schema.table" gehts (so wie ich mir gedacht hab), hatte nur nen anderen Fehler im Statement  .

Trotzdem danke!


----------

